# Let's see your chop saw stations.



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Mine is the Fred Flintstone model but its very accurate and gets the job done. The saw dust falls neatly into the tub below the saw.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Very simple but well tuned.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Simple is always best.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

The epitome of simplicity …


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice rig!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My base is an old Foot Locker signage frame from my shopfitting days. Cement bags for ballast, I add fences as needed.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine is built in, gives me 8' to the right and about 14' to the left. My router table is built into the same counter. DC is a ducted central vac.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

All good Keep 'em coming.


----------



## BillyDoubleU (Mar 11, 2017)

> Mine is the Fred Flintstone model but its very accurate and gets the job done. The saw dust falls neatly into the tub below the saw.
> 
> - pontic


That's a pretty cool idea.

I'm getting ready to build my stations and am gathering ideas. Thanks for that.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice setup Bob5. I dream of being that organized, but just never get all the way there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

When I was a young man








You test safety by if there is a breeze on your arm hairs- Seriously we used equiptment like this on the job site, in AZ; 90's and 45's spot on…. This station is a memory but it is kept in the corner to cut ABS. 
Now that I am an old man…








I have and used this DeWalt made in the USA (1992) to today, commercially with a Forrest chop saw blade… and as AVE would say it "choochs"


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

I used the stand and wheels of an old grill. Built up the sides to match the height. Needs a concrete block for stability, but works great.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I struggled with how to integrate my chop saw into my radial arm bench for a while. The biggest issue with my compound slide miter saw is how far off the wall it needs to sit- it just takes up too much space. What I came up with is this linkage arrangement that allow me to store the saw tight against the wall when not in use but pull out quickly when I need it. Right now I'm using a roller stand to support long work pieces but I'll probably come up with something better when I have time. I still prefer the RAS for 90 deg. cross cut work, I really only use the chop saw for angled cuts.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Love the articulating compound miter saw, this allows me to have a router table set up on the other side of the island. I have dust collection hooked to the saw and at the bottom as well. Wife did a little sewing from an old bed sheet for the shroud. Dust is well contained. The stops are simple but work well. Thanks


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Here's mine. 8 1/2 feet to the left, around 6ish to the right. If I wheel my planer cabinet out of the way, I can get more like 12ish to the right.

Had every intention originally of making side fences with a sliding stop block, self-adhesive measuring tape with a cursor, etc. But just haven't gotten around to it yet. Honestly I haven't really felt the need for it - my crosscut sled on the table saw can handle most of that sort of thing. Besides, I tend to use the bench space for other things as well - particularly on the left side.










4" port from the dust collector sits in the bottom in the back, with sloped sides "funneling" into it. As you can see it gets pretty dusty back there, but it stays back there for the most part. No appreciable amount of dust makes it out to the front. Maybe a tiny bit, but that's easy to fix with the shop-vac right there underneath.










I rigged an extension on the blast gate to open/close it easily without bending over.










I also have a craftsman RAS that I'd LOVE to build into that bench as well. I intended to build it into the right end of this bench where the grinder is, but there just isn't enough space. My lumber rack is on the far side of that grinder, and I couldn't fit 8' sheet goods (or 8' boards for that matter) if I build in the RAS there. Maybe I'll come up with a way someday…

.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Just reconfigured a workbench my son Thomas and I built many years ago. Wanted to keep to keep the writing he did on the front. Works well out of 2×6's. When we went to pick up the wood they were cheaper than 2×4's. Have not had any chance to wood work past couple months due to some medical issues that arrived suddenly (not worksop related), I am not used to getting older. But on the mend and in near future back out there.


----------



## BillyDoubleU (Mar 11, 2017)

Mostly finished with mine. Still need to cut a hole for the shop vac and something for the plug.





































Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

